# Archives: June POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Jun 15, 2006)

Post your nominations for June photo of the month here!

RULES:

*1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of JUNE in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted. Thanks for understanding!*

Have fun...... and make sure your favorite photos from this month are in the final selection!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 15, 2006)

Whatever happened to the May POTM voting thread?


----------



## Arch (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the voting/results will be announced shortly....... with the forum having a make over its a little late this month


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 15, 2006)

1. A Step Back, _by Peanuts
_


----------



## Arch (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks dan, thats the first one i was going to nominate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Jun 16, 2006)

Archangel....THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR HELPING OUT WITH THIS!!! You are my hero, and I mean that.  

Sorry everyone, that I got behind with things! Life's been crazy lately! I'll get to getting the May voting up AS SOON AS I CAN!!!


----------



## Arch (Jun 16, 2006)

No prob corry  

In Conclusion- by Tuna


----------



## spako (Jun 18, 2006)

Sydney Magic collection -
by alex1030

#3





#6


----------



## Arch (Jun 18, 2006)

I just added the pic numbers for you, so that they can be identified when they go to the voting


----------



## RoRoCo (Jun 20, 2006)

"Through the Mists of Time" by ShutteredEye needs some love for June....with or without the misc foliage shopped out


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 21, 2006)

i like these foggy shots, i don't get to see fog very often... it's so dramatic when captured as well as this...

#2 of _A Foggy Day_ by* uberben*


----------



## Alison (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you know what I have done to you?  by chakalakasp


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 22, 2006)

2. Still learning, _by Malachite_


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 23, 2006)

3. in seclusion, _by thebeginning_


----------



## Alison (Jun 24, 2006)

henri's #3 from Summer in the Kitchen


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 25, 2006)

by acsonpg


----------



## Alison (Jun 28, 2006)

Chiller - On the Fence


----------



## nitefly (Jun 29, 2006)

4 in Landscapes and Nature from Southern Russia by The Beginning


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 29, 2006)

#1 of *Stunning HK night scene* by _Alex1030_


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2006)

_Deorbiting_ by *Chakalakasp*






_Roo run_ by *Mindii*






_Birth on Amherst _by *Airic*





http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5702/flyinginweb6ln.jpg


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 30, 2006)

#38 of _Brasov, Transylvania_ by *henri*


----------

